

Nikon D600 (affordable full-frame camera) leaked - salimmadjd
http://nikonrumors.com/2012/06/14/first-leaked-nikon-d600-images.aspx/#more-40710

======
tomstokes
Very exciting to see the price of full frame cameras coming down toward more
affordable levels. Of course, the camera body is only one half of the
equation. DSLR Lenses that can properly cover a full-frame sensor are still
going to be expensive.

For those who aren't familiar with camera terminology: 'full-frame' refers to
the size of the image sensor. A full-frame sensor is a full 36mm x 24mm,
equivalent to traditional 35mm film. Most DSLRs (as well as Sony's NEX series
cameras) use smaller APS-C sensors which are 25mm x 17mm (varies depending on
manufacturer).

Larger sensors allow for larger pixels, which in turn capture more light. This
lowers the noise and improves low-light performance significantly.
Furthermore, larger sensors have a more shallow depth of field for the same
aperture size, making it easier to provide out-of-focus backgrounds for more
artistic shots.

~~~
gaius
The thing you must understand about the SLR market is that it is long-term.
Nikon in particular are obsessed with backwards compatibility. You can buy an
F-mount lens from the '50s, you won't get autofocus on it obv, but you can
still take a picture. I have a bunch of excellent lenses bought for film
Nikons back in the day - they will all work perfectly on the D600, and on
whatever camera Nikon releases in 10, 20, 50 years time.

What you call a "DSLR lens" is really just a temporary thing. The past and the
future is just "SLR lens".

~~~
arethuza
Indeed, I have a bunch of nice Nikon lenses that I bought with an Nikon F100,
when I got a Nikon digital camera with a DX sensor I was a bit sick that my
wide angle zoom (18-35) becomes an roughly an oversized 28-50 equivalent.
Although the boost in length of longer lenses is actually quite nice...

Never quite been able to justify a full-frame sensor camera for my pictures of
cats, kids and soggy mountainsides - but if this new camera is a "reasonable"
price I might go for it just to get the joy of 18mm back again.

------
hexagonal
Rumored spec list:

    
    
        24.7MP full frame sensor
        Weight: 760g (850g with battery and memory cards), the D800 weights 900g
        3.2" LCD with 921K dot with ambient sensor control
        HDMI output
        Video compression: H264/MPEG-4
        Full HD with 30p, 25p, 24p, HD with 60p, 50p, 30p, 25p
        Viewfinder coverage: 100% for FX , 97% for Dx
        The Nikon D600 will have built-in AF motor
        The body most probably will be weather sealed
        The D600 may not have built-in GPS as initially reported
        ISO range: 100-6400 (with Lo-1 ISO 50 and Hi-2 ISO 25,600)
        39 AF points (with an option of 11 AF points), 9 cross-type AF points
        AF face detection
        Exposure compensation: ±5 EV (same as the D800)
        The D600 will probably use the EN-EL15 rechargeable Li-ion battery

------
jhdevos
Affordable, of course, is relative; I've seen a price of $1500 quoted
somewhere, which is certainly not something that I can afford right now.

~~~
alrex021
If that is the price, it will be the lowest price for a FF 35mm camera by
about $500.

------
sgt
It's exciting to know that full-frame cameras are finally coming down in
price. If this were three years ago, I'd be interested. Nowadays, I'm more
intrigued by smaller cameras that offer brilliant quality and usability, such
as the new Olympus OM-D and other cameras with 4/3 sensors.

------
marknutter
For those of you like me who had no idea what a full-frame camera was,
apparently most DSLRs use image sensors that are smaller than a 35mm frame, so
if you try to use a 35mm lens on one of these cameras part of the lens's image
circle will be cropped off. Quality is also compromised. Full-frame cameras
can also more effectively use wide-angle lenses.

------
salimmadjd
If this camera will show as good as a Dynamic Range as the new D800 it will
help recover the global recession :)

------
BadassFractal
How would this compare to a D3? Would there be any reason to switch to D600?

~~~
bobbles
For those interested, found this review of a D3:
<http://kenrockwell.com/nikon/d3.htm>

Sounds pretty spectacular, thought I don't know that much about cameras

~~~
tincholio
Please, don't take Ken's stuff too seriously. If you want serious Nikon
reviews, go to Thom Hogan's [0] or Moose Peterson's [1], or just dpreview for
the technical nitty-gritty stuff. Ken Rockwell is fun to read, but he also
'reviews' stuff he hasn't seen, and has some moronic stances on some issues
(like RAW vs. JPEG)

[0] <http://www.bythom.com/>

[1] <http://www.moosepeterson.com/blog/>

~~~
sgt
I agree, but overall Ken's opinion is definitely worth paying attention. He's
often right, more often than not, in my opinion. Some will, ofcourse, dislike
him. He's definitely not a "square" character. He's an entertaining oddball.
It's kind of like the arguments against Top Gear as a car show. The truth is,
Top Gear isn't only a car show.

------
beedogs
Not a moment too soon: just as I round out my DX lens collection.

------
kokey
What is Canon doing in this market segment?

~~~
topbanana
Nothing at the moment. Their affordable full frame camera used to be the 5D
MkII, but the MkIII is much more expensive. A spiritual successor to the 5D
MkII is rumored however. See www.canonrumours.com

